
Sugar industry sponsored studies linking sucrose to hyperlipidemia and cancer - SQL2219
http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.2003460
======
sp332
Wouldn't the animal's own digestive system metabolise the sugar before it got
to gut microbes?

------
pc2g4d
> An historical analysis of internal documents

Let's lose "an historical". Nobody talks like this.

